# In search of hard to find tracks.



## TheBloodPoolKid (Jul 13, 2011)

Each year on Music Choice during "sounds of the season" tracks are featured that I have listened to for over 15 years now and each time I hear them they remind me of past Halloween. I was finally able to locate a track listing seen here http://cdtrrracks.com/Louis Zucek @38 Gary Earl/[email protected] Halloween/ but I am unable to locate any of the audio. Anyone know of these songs?


----------



## hbk72777 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been looking for mp3s for years. Everyone that sells it want's $50 with the cd (it goes with a sheet music book for teachers). I too heard it on Music Choice, but the last 3 years they haven't played any of the tracks. I do have a couple of 6 hour dvds I recorded in probably 04-05 that has most of the songs, I'll try to make some mp3s out of them and up them here.

I did think I got lucky here http://www.music-db.org/rock/6406c00a.html , but when I downloaded the songs, it was just sound effects.

I couldn't even find it here http://www.myspace.com/robertwalshmusic/music/songs/club-ghoul-opening-to-club-47615929, which has almost every Halloween and other albums I could think of.


----------

